# BBQ



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Had today off so injected a 15 pd packer last night and rubbed a boneless leg of lamb with fresh herbs last night. Brisket went on around 9am, first time cooking a boneless lamb so hoping I don’t screw it up. Lamb went on about 230 pm ish. Crossing my fingers on the lamb. Brisket is going in the freezer for later meals


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

And sipping on


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

that's the way you do it, rite thar, rite thar.
pictures of it make me wanna stare, wanna stare.
jack


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Lamb turned out great though theirs a fatty skin on one side that didnt render out but overall a good cook.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)




----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

I don’t like lamb but I would try that. Nice work.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

looks good. gotta try some lamb.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Brisket just went a tad over, but good bark


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)




----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I love lamb but the ole lady don't so I don't cook it often!!!! Its tricky to get right! Looks good, way ta throw down on some good eating!


----------

